# DOGS.....UGH!!



## PetLover (Apr 26, 2019)

SO I have a great Pyrenees dog (male) who will turn 2 in july. And the issue is he HATES goats! Any way to fix this????


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Honestly, I don't think so. You can correct it, yes. But if he is actively trying to attack goats, he should never be trusted around them. A lot of it depends on what sets him off. Is it only when he is eating? Are they bugging/ramming and jumping on him? Is it just anything?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you just get the dog? That kind of thing usually doesn't change.


----------



## PetLover (Apr 26, 2019)

SandyNubians said:


> Honestly, I don't think so. You can correct it, yes. But if he is actively trying to attack goats, he should never be trusted around them. A lot of it depends on what sets him off. Is it only when he is eating? Are they bugging/ramming and jumping on him? Is it just anything?





SandyNubians said:


> Honestly, I don't think so. You can correct it, yes. But if he is actively trying to attack goats, he should never be trusted around them. A lot of it depends on what sets him off. Is it only when he is eating? Are they bugging/ramming and jumping on him? Is it just anything?


Well he doesn't mind the little ones except the bigger ones are always trying to hit him.


----------



## PetLover (Apr 26, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Did you just get the dog? That kind of thing usually doesn't change.


No we have had him for close to 2 years


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

PetLover said:


> Well he doesn't mind the little ones except the bigger ones are always trying to hit him.


Hmm, is it like aggressive attack? Or is it just growling it them, or barking at them? A LGD should NOT do this. The mother is protecting her baby, and that's what she is supposed to do. If she is going after him and he is not even near her, then I get why he would be upset. But if HE is the one going to the goats that is a big no. As was said, normally this doesn't change. He will likely remain this way. He should not be trusted around goats full time anymore. I would not trust him, at anytime he could snap and seriously injure, or kill one of your goats. Was he raised with them, outdoor dog? Did this problem just start happening recently or has this been going on for a while?


----------



## PetLover (Apr 26, 2019)

SandyNubians said:


> Hmm, is it like aggressive attack? Or is it just growling it them, or barking at them? A LGD should NOT do this. The mother is protecting her baby, and that's what she is supposed to do. If she is going after him and he is not even near her, then I get why he would be upset. But if HE is the one going to the goats that is a big no. As was said, normally this doesn't change. He will likely remain this way. He should not be trusted around goats full time anymore. I would not trust him, at anytime he could snap and seriously injure, or kill one of your goats. Was he raised with them, outdoor dog? Did this problem just start happening recently or has this been going on for a while?


I guess he will just be my outside dog!! Definitely not letting him near my goats!! Thanks for the help though!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very risky at this point, being 2, he has set in those bad habits.


----------



## PetLover (Apr 26, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Very risky at this point, being 2, he has set in those bad habits.


BAD BOY!!!!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

How have you been training him around the goats?


----------



## PetLover (Apr 26, 2019)

Goatzrule said:


> How have you been training him around the goats?


Sorry I did not get back to you sooner but no I haven't if I wanted to What is the best way of going about it??!!!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

PetLover said:


> Sorry I did not get back to you sooner but no I haven't if I wanted to What is the best way of going about it??!!!


Unfortunately, at 2 years old you probably cannot. For the future, if you get another LGD get it as a puppy and raise it outside with your goats. LGDs are different than most dogs if you want them to truly bond and protect your goats you cannot treat it like a pet. Well, you can, but not like a house dog such as a lab. Otherwise, he will bond to you and instead of protecting your animals he will attack/bark at them.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

these dogs need to start working around animals before they leave mom and they need constant training. 2 is just too old to start doing that


----------

